# VCR/DVD Setup with 811



## servus56 (Nov 25, 2004)

Attempted to setup Panasonic DMR-ES46V with 811 to create timer without success. 811 accepts 614 code in setup and records, stops, and rewinds; however, after I have created a timer, the recorder does not activate and record the selected program. I would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a 322 and I know that I have to have my VCR on prior to the event. The receiver won't turn the VCR on.

Otherwise, do you have a cabinet that you close when you aren't watching TV (and during the event)? Maybe that is preventing the IR signal from getting to your VCR/DVD. The VCR/DVD should be as close to the receiver as possible.

Hope this helps,
Jeff


----------



## servus56 (Nov 25, 2004)

The VCR/DVD recorder was turned on prior to the event. Also, the 811 sits on top of the recorder. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

